# Where do you get your music?



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Where do you get your music? Do you buy it in physical format? Do you download it legally or illegally? What are your reasons?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Should have the option to vote on multiple choices. I buy new and used from a brick and mortar store and order online too altho not from iTunes. Reason? Whatever is available at the time I wanted it


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree, multiple choices would be good. While I buy most music new form a store, I do buy online. However it is CD's or LP's. I can't stand the sound from the iTunes downloads, and I like to have the physical medium.


----------



## reccon (Jan 6, 2011)

Amazon.ca gets my vote


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I purchase from Amazon and brick and mortar stores. There is an awful lot of material that you cannot get here in Ottawa so the only solution for me is Amazon.

B


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would have to answer more than one. Bricks and mortar used, and iTunes.No, make that three,... other. I also download free tunes from artist's sites.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Multiple choices would have been good, is there a way to change it?

Looks like brick and mortar stores are more alive and kicking than I had thought. Anyone want to mention which stores they go to? I like Sunrise and The Beat Goes On a lot, HMV is a lil corporate but the selection is still alright. 

Over the last few years I’ve noticed myself listening to cd mainly in the car. Otherwise I’m listening on the computer or (non Apple branded) MP3 player. I also found myself second guessing whenever I was shopping for cd’s and thinking about how much technology has changed the way I get and how I listen to music. 
Has anyone else noticed their buying or listening habits change?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I need a multiple choice option as well.

I use a variety of sources. If bands have a Bandcamp page, it is my preference because you can download the music in pretty much any format you want (FLAC, AIFF, WAV, mp3's of various bitrates). I have bought releases through iTunes. I haven't purchased a physical CD in at least a year though, and have no desire to. I only want digital, or vinyl releases.

The main reason I don't use digital pay services more is that I have major issues paying close to CD prices for lossy audio formats. Bandcamp is one of the few sites that offer FLAC or WAV. If I am paying CD prices (eg $1 a track), I should be getting CD quality. Especially when there are basically no distribution or packaging costs. Why should a 13 track digial album in an mp3 format cost $13?

This is always a tricky point in these conversations, but I do download stuff from P2P at times as well. There are releases have owned on both Vinyl and cassette that I download digital copies of. I know this is technically wrong, but I buy a lot of music and I have to do what I feel is ok in this case. I also download stuff on P2P, and if I really like it I buy it. I know I am in the minority in that regard, but there still are a lot of people like me out there. If it weren't for P2P, there are a ton of bands I wouldn't have seen live or wouldn't have bought albums by.



> Looks like brick and mortar stores are more alive and kicking than I had thought. Anyone want to mention which stores they go to? I like Sunrise and The Beat Goes On a lot, HMV is a lil corporate but the selection is still alright.


I know a huge HMV store in a major mall just shut down in Brampton.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some from iTunes, some purchased CDs, some gifts, lots of online radio.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I like buying new CD's myself. But also love to score a hard to find disc at used stores as well.....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...mostly amazon. i prefer live performance dvds, and have a constantly growing collection. i listen to music on xm radio, because i don't want to know what song is next. and also because i rarely have the kind of leisure time necessary to just sit and listen to my favourite artists/music. that's too bad, because every once in a while i feel the urge to revisit artists such as dylan, the stones, tom waits, danny gatton etc.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I get some off of Itunes, some are brick and mortar bought but alot of mine,especially if I want to learn to play the song, I find on YouTube then convert over to an mp3 format and stored on a memory stick to play through my computer or laptop.

Mark


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I download a lot of music, but the music i love i buy in vinyl format.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

We need more than one option here. In my case, it's new OR used CD's and iTunes...all three sources, but I'm done with scamming free stuff online.
-Mikey


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I download whatever isn't available in good quality through Youtube or Grooveshark, and if I like it, I buy it in physical format. I mainly buy new CDs and vinyl, with a little used.


----------

